
Google Dissolves Search Group Internally, Now Called “Knowledge” - cosgroveb
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/03/google-dissolves-search-group-internally-now-called-knowledge/
======
jackowayed
Obligatory TechCrunch linkbait complaint: Since when does renaming something
mean "dissolving" it?

I realize the 2nd half of the title makes it more clear, but it's still pretty
blatant linkbait.

------
macrael
> Google has seven major product groups. Advertising, Commerce & Local, Mobile
> (Android), Social, Chrome, YouTube and Search.

Anyone know who owns apps? Is Gmail not represented in one of these groups?

~~~
diego
Gmail must be part of Social.

------
millergarym
The bits I found informative "... most Google products ... split between ...
product lead ... engineering lead"

"One way of thinking of this, ... Singhal (enginering lead) does the weeding
(removing and pushing down low quality content in search), and Manber (product
lead) is focused on the seeding (encouraging “good stuff” to grow)."

------
davorak
It makes my heart warm to hear this. It feels good to have Page directly in
charge of Google.

